# I'm sad...



## Kyle (Nov 17, 2007)

It feels like I will never get a Wii... -sigh-


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 17, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, last Christmas I didn't get a Wii...

We checked some times and none are in stock.

So... yeah. I'm just really sad.
I plan to check on Monday though, when they refill in stock.

But honestly, the clerk said they get 20 per week, when its coming up for the holidays? And things like this are on demand? :l


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just call all the stores in your area (3 or 4 would probably be good) every now and then (maybe once or twice a week) to find out when they'll be getting them in.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

We're gonna plan on doing that from now, just to save the trip.

But yeah, what gets on my nerves is how they have Xbox 360s and PS3s in stock, but not a single Wii.
 :wacko:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, the Wii is THE gift to give once again this year... so not good for people in your situation.  Shoulda just gone on launch day.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

But Im not the kind of person who just goes on launch, waiting and waiting for hours to get it. :\


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was only gone a bit over 3 hours on launch day... with the last 30-40 mins. inside the sote... and it was actually fun.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

Get a 360!

Starting the 21st, buy a new XBox 360 and sign into XBox Live with a new gamertag to get a free copy of Halo 3 in the mail!

Also get Gears.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Or get a Wii, since it seems that's what you want and it's $100 bucks less... and you don't have to pay to play online.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Get a 360!
> 
> Starting the 21st, buy a new XBox 360 and sign into XBox Live with a new gamertag to get a free copy of Halo 3 in the mail!
> 
> Also get Gears.


 I've told you, I dont want one. :/
A free Halo 3 is very tempting, seeing as alot of my friends have it.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Or get a Wii, since it seems that's what you want and it's $100 bucks less... and you don't have to pay to play online.


 Exactly.

Plus, new Wii games cost 10$ less than new Xbox 360 games.

And saving 100$ is really good. ;o


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Or get a Wii, since it seems that's what you want and it's $100 bucks less... and you don't have to pay to play online.


 An Xbox 360 Arcade console is only 30 bucks more than a Wii, and it still has more memory.  Not to mention it has a better library and a free copy of the best selling game of the year.

True it costs 50 bucks for 12 months, but that's less then a dollar a week, I'm sure that's affordable for most people.  AND, the online experience is thousands times better.  In fact, I think comparing the two is utterly stupid.  If you do get a 360, do pay the extra 20 bucks for a headset, unless you have your own.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Wii isn't really in that much "demand" Nintendo is purposely not making enough.
Also, I have all 3 consoles, the Wii is my least favourite, 360 is the best.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

It's only better for some people.  I've had my Wii for 2 days short of a year, and I haven't even used half the memory on it... save data for games takes up practically no space.

And, 50 bucks for 12 months may be less than a dollar a week, but would you rather pay the 50 bucks for online service, or have a new game for 50 bucks?  That choice is easy for me - I'd take the game with an online service not as expansive as Live, but still works fine.

As for better library, 360 does not have Galaxy, nor Prime 3, nor Twilight Princess, nor will it have Brawl, and a bunch of other stuff.  Yeah, a Wii owner misses out on Gears and some other stuff, but like I said before, it all depends on what people enjoy playing.


Also, JJ... you can;t say the Wii is not in demand... it has sold more units than the 360 (which you consider in demand), in half the time.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

> It's only better for some people. I've had my Wii for 2 days short of a year, and I haven't even used half the memory on it... save data for games takes up practically no space.


Wii doesn't offer much download content, does it?  Even with a silver (free) XBL account you get access to XBL Arcade and the XBL Marketplace, which has a ton of content from game demos to full-length movies.



> And, 50 bucks for 12 months may be less than a dollar a week, but would you rather pay the 50 bucks for online service, or have a new game for 50 bucks? That choice is easy for me - I'd take the game with an online service not as expansive as Live, but still works fine.


Fact: Online play will prolong the time you spend on a game.  50 bucks for online play for a year will give you many more hours of enjoyment than simply another title.



> As for better library, 360 does not have Galaxy, nor Prime 3, nor Twilight Princess, nor will it have Brawl, and a bunch of other stuff. Yeah, a Wii owner misses out on Gears and some other stuff, but like I said before, it all depends on what people enjoy playing.


Listing some good games that the 360 doesn't have is really no argument, but I can do that....

Gears of War
Forza Motorsport 2 (if you buy a 360 Premium you get this game and some Spiderman title, did I mention that, too?  The premium package will also get you a HD, a headset, and if you buy at Toys R Us, 50% off another game)
Halo 3
Eternal Sonata (For you RPG people - not me)
CoD 4
The Orange Box
Assassin's Creed
Beautiful Katamari (Can't wait)
Crackdown
Resident Evil 5
Halo Wars

Just to name a few current and upcoming good games NOT coming to the Wii.



> Also, JJ... you can;t say the Wii is not in demand... it has sold more units than the 360 (which you consider in demand), in half the time.


I know you took Economics, units sold doesn't show to what degree it is in demand.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

All I can say is, next week I plan to try and get a 360 premium at Toys R Us, and for 400 dollars I'll get:
Xbox 360
20 gig HD
Wireless controller
Headset
12 months of the best online multiplayer console service
50% off another game
Free Halo 3
Free Forza Motorsport 2
Free Marvel Ultimate Alliance

What is that, a 560 dollar value?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Gears of War
> Forza Motorsport 2 (if you buy a 360 Premium you get this game and some Spiderman title, did I mention that, too?  The premium package will also get you a HD, a headset, and if you buy at Toys R Us, 50% off another game)
> Halo 3
> Eternal Sonata (For you RPG people - not me)
> ...


 You forgot:

Bioshock
CoD2
Oblivion
Devil May Cry 4
Stranglehold
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men
Mass Effect
GRAW
GRAW 2
Raibow Six: Vegas
Guitar Hero II
Burnout

Also Beautiful Katamari is already out...


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I KNEW I WAS FORGETTING SOMETHING.

BioShock especially, I must be tired.

And yeah, I forgot that BK was out already....


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

We BOTH forgot Mass Effect....


----------



## JJH (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> All I can say is, next week I plan to try and get a 360 premium at Toys R Us, and for 400 dollars I'll get:
> Xbox 360
> 20 gig HD
> Wireless controller
> ...


    			 My parents would definetly get me that for Christmas! But that would elminate my chances of getting GHIII and SMG for Christmas...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> We BOTH forgot Mass Effect....


 No, it's on my list.


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> All I can say is, next week I plan to try and get a 360 premium at Toys R Us, and for 400 dollars I'll get:
> Xbox 360
> 20 gig HD
> Wireless controller
> ...


 Sounds tempting..

But I heard the free Halo 3 comes in January, right?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

> > It's only better for some people. I've had my Wii for 2 days short of a year, and I haven't even used half the memory on it... save data for games takes up practically no space.
> 
> 
> Wii doesn't offer much download content, does it?  Even with a silver (free) XBL account you get access to XBL Arcade and the XBL Marketplace, which has a ton of content from game demos to full-length movies.


I admit, demos are one thng the Wii lacks.  Other than that, though, I find in-game downloads unnecessary... especially considering the fact you have to pay for some.
Also, as cool as Geometry Wars is, the Virtual Console has a ton more better games than XBLA.



> > And, 50 bucks for 12 months may be less than a dollar a week, but would you rather pay the 50 bucks for online service, or have a new game for 50 bucks? That choice is easy for me - I'd take the game with an online service not as expansive as Live, but still works fine.
> 
> 
> Fact: Online play will prolong the time you spend on a game.  50 bucks for online play for a year will give you many more hours of enjoyment than simply another title.


There's no way to prove that.  People I know with Wiis play just as much as people with 360s.  So, I don't know if your statement is truly a fact.



> > As for better library, 360 does not have Galaxy, nor Prime 3, nor Twilight Princess, nor will it have Brawl, and a bunch of other stuff. Yeah, a Wii owner misses out on Gears and some other stuff, but like I said before, it all depends on what people enjoy playing.
> 
> 
> Listing some good games that the 360 doesn't have is really no argument, but I can do that....
> ...


I've never been a huge fan of Halo (which is maybe a reason why I've never bought an XBox), but after playing Halo 3, it seemed quite similar to Halo 2, with the graphics being a bit better, and a couple new added features... but certainly not worth 60 bucks if you already have Halo 2.  Orange Box, Half Life 2, and CoD 4 are all great games, I can't deny it... but any system will have its great games... it depends on which of these great games a player wants more when he decides which system to buy.  So, it comes down to the choice between Gears, BioShock, TOB, HL2, CoD4, etc. or Galaxy, TP, Zack & Wiki, Prime 3, Brawl, etc.



> > Also, JJ... you can't say the Wii is not in demand... it has sold more units than the 360 (which you consider in demand), in half the time.
> 
> 
> I know you took Economics, units sold doesn't show to what degree it is in demand.


So you're trying to tell me that there's more demand for 360 compared to Wii?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> DG's Last Post.


 I actually laughed when you say people play their Wii's as much as people play their 360s, I own all three, the time between plays on the Wii for me is about once every month, as opposed to me playing my 360 every day, and my PS3 every week (at least). The whole "Friends/Online" features has made me play my 360 even more.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, if I had both I would play my 360 a TON more.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 18, 2007)

The problem witht the 360 is that most of its great games end up on PC.... and I love my PC, I should get a picture of me hugging it for my avatar....  Yeah the games come out later but whatever, I might just have to get gears of war now....  it is on PC now....


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, and you own... Fire Emblem?  Galaxy?  Zack & Wiki.

Case and point.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I do.

Case and point.


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> The problem witht the 360 is that most of its great games end up on PC.... and I love my PC, I should get a picture of me hugging it for my avatar....  Yeah the games come out later but whatever, I might just have to get gears of war now....  it is on PC now....


 The problem of games coming out on PC's is, that you gotta have a super powerful pc to play them without lag.. something that common pc users don't have.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

The Halo 3 deal was apparently misquoted on Bungie's website, the real offer is to people upgrading from an original XBox and original XBL....

But still, the premium package is a great bargain.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

> I admit, demos are one thng the Wii lacks. Other than that, though, I find in-game downloads unnecessary... especially considering the fact you have to pay for some.
> Also, as cool as Geometry Wars is, the Virtual Console has a ton more better games than XBLA.


Most downloadable content that is needed to play online (such as extra maps) are not integrated completely immediately, and become free within a few months.  All other things are up to the player if they want to spend their money on them.

Geometry Wars is one of the best games on XBL Arcade, but to anyone getting a 360, download Aegis Wing, it's free and very fun.

That being said, I'm not sure that the VC really has "a ton more better" games than XBL Arcade.  I know for a fact that there are more XBLA titles than on the VC, and a good amount of them are cheaper.  And soon you'll be able to download original XBox titles.  The only good games on the VC are made by Nintendo, and are really just another way for Nintendo to repackage its old games.  True it has Sonic, but so does XBLA as well.  Most of the stuff on XBLA is new and fresh, weather its a remake of an older game (such as Marathon: Durandal) or an entirely new addition to a franchise (Bomberman Live, which is very fun).



> There's no way to prove that. People I know with Wiis play just as much as people with 360s. So, I don't know if your statement is truly a fact.


Being able to have a new and fresh multiplayer experience everyday is a fact.  And there is no way to prove that the people you know really do play as much as you think, or weather your friends are even the norm.



> I've never been a huge fan of Halo (which is maybe a reason why I've never bought an XBox), but after playing Halo 3, it seemed quite similar to Halo 2, with the graphics being a bit better, and a couple new added features... but certainly not worth 60 bucks if you already have Halo 2. Orange Box, Half Life 2, and CoD 4 are all great games, I can't deny it... but any system will have its great games... it depends on which of these great games a player wants more when he decides which system to buy. So, it comes down to the choice between Gears, BioShock, TOB, HL2, CoD4, etc. or Galaxy, TP, Zack & Wiki, Prime 3, Brawl, etc.


Are you saying Bungie should've tampered with it's massively successful Halo 2 experience?  No, with completely new campaign story, weapons, vehicles, maps, and ONLINE FEATURES.  The only new gameplay element is equipment, which I'm still on the fence about.  With the exception of Gears of War, I was listing games that came out within the last few months, the 360 has been out since October 2005 and has many other good games besides the ones you listed, so no it isn't just those games vs. those four games (one of which isn't out yet).



> So you're trying to tell me that there's more demand for 360 compared to Wii?


Did I say that?  No, but measuring how many units have been sold of a product doesn't measure its demand is all I'm trying to say.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino, why are you arguing that the 360 is better, when the topic at hand is clearly about the wii and the original poster has already said that he wants a wii and has no interest in the 360 at the moment? Everyone has their own personal choice for consoles and it's obvious that he wants a wii. Both consoles are great and have their ups and downs.


----------



## .moof (Nov 18, 2007)

In exchange for those 100$, you'll be getting:

Better graphics

Better library

etc, etc


Plus Wifi is only free because it sucks. Live owns, and you'll get Halo 3, which is worth 70$.



Wii's arent worth it. I'm thinking about selling mine on ebay, if it were mine. ><


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> In exchange for those 100$, you'll be getting:
> 
> Better graphics
> 
> ...


 I <3 U and your ability to express what I think.


----------



## .moof (Nov 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It comes naturally.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> In exchange for those 100$, you'll be getting:
> 
> Better graphics
> 
> ...


 Actually, for the extra 100$ he'd be getting something he doesn't want. Try reading what the person actually wants before telling him what you think is worth it and that the thing he wants is crap.


----------



## .moof (Nov 18, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a Wii. Got like 10 of the best games on it, and most of them have games on the XBOX that are better than them. I never said it's crap, just said that it would be better to spend another 100$ for a much better console. There's like, 8 games for the Wii that are actually fun. For the XBOX 360, there are several more. 

And who doesn't want better games, better graphics, etc?


This is someone playing the Wii:

Wii fit is so fun. It's really entertaining to stand on a white mat, and do things I can do outside! I mean, lifting your leg, then lifting your other one is really addicting. And who  could have thought of a game that has you stepping on arrows to some music? I've never heard of that before!  

This is someone playing the XBOX 360:

Hmm... what to do today? Oh I know.

Finish Bioshock
Play campaign on Gears of war then go kill everyone on online
^Same as above except with Halo 3.
Finish another 15 games. I'm so glad I didn't get a Wii! I'd be playing Wii fit right now.





Oh yeah, and anyone who points out Wii's library of games, you're wrong about them all except for maybe Galaxy. Fire emblem is a copy of the gamecube version (Except for a different storyline. No new elements). Zack and Wiki... well, would you rather be playing some platformer aimed at a 8 year old audience or be playing an intense FPS.?


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your ignorance makes me laugh. In the post you made that you also quoted, you state that Nintendo's wi-fi sucks. You obviously haven't read the posts in this thread, and if you did, you would know that the Kyle is NOT interested in an Xbox 360, and i am NOT arguing that one is better than the other. They are both great systems and it's personal preference which one you want so I suggest that you stop bashing the Wii and making yourself sound like a stereotypical fool and fanboy.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 18, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> you state that Nintendo's wi-fi sucks.


 EVERYONE should agree with that.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not disagreeing with it    			 I'm just pointing out the contradiction in .moof's post. Kyle said he wanted a wii, moof said the wi-fi sucks and then said he never said anything sucked


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 18, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually he said he never said the wii sucks.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe saying the wii has only 8 games that are any bit good, that the wii is made for 8 year olds and stereotyping all the wii games as boring and overused is saying that the wii sucks...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All three?  I distinctly recall you saying you weren't interested in PC point and clicks.  Why would you ever pick up Zack and Wiki?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino & JJ - you guys make valid points, I'm not saying you don't.  But you need to realize my points are also valid - which is exactly why 13 million of both 360s and Wiis have been sold.  Obviously, neither is superior to the other, with sales figures so similar.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also last night you said Fire Emblem sucks...

ironic eh?


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even if he did say it sucked, wouldn't he have had to get it and play it to know that?    
:huh:


----------



## MGMT (Nov 18, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're aggrandizing the effect the 360 has. You have no idea what your talking about, you're just trying to attempt to appeal to JJ and Mino. You have no point to your postand are just stating that your fanboy. I have animosity for childish posters like yourself, and I'm sure everybody else does too. Get your facts straight before you try and post like again a complete idiotic moron.

Yes I admit Wifi does suck and Wii fit is dumb too. But there are a lot games worth getting a Wii for. There are only like three that I think are worth getting a Xbox 360 for. No offense but if all your going to do is bash the Wii, than go to another forum where you can worship the Xbox 360 there. If you haven't notice this is a *NINTENDO* forum.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey, .moof, you just showed me you have no freaking idea what you're talking about.

"Oh yeah, and anyone who points out Wii's library of games, you're wrong about them all except for maybe Galaxy. Fire emblem is a copy of the gamecube version (Except for a different storyline. No new elements). Zack and Wiki... well, would you rather be playing some platformer aimed at a 8 year old audience or be playing an intense FPS.?"

Zack and Wiki IS NOT A PLATFORMER.  Nor is it aimed at a kiddie audience.  Just shows me how ignorant you are... it's a point and click, and one of the most challenging ones ever.  Fire Emblem is a copy of the Gamecube game?  Oh yeah, Third Tier, terrain advantages, that was ALL in the GCN version... /sarcasm.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, .moof, you just showed me you have no freaking idea what you're talking about.
> 
> "Oh yeah, and anyone who points out Wii's library of games, you're wrong about them all except for maybe Galaxy. Fire emblem is a copy of the gamecube version (Except for a different storyline. No new elements). Zack and Wiki... well, would you rather be playing some platformer aimed at a 8 year old audience or be playing an intense FPS.?"
> 
> Zack and Wiki IS NOT A PLATFORMER.  Nor is it aimed at a kiddie audience.  Just shows me how ignorant you are... it's a point and click, and one of the most challenging ones ever.  Fire Emblem is a copy of the Gamecube game?  Oh yeah, Third Tier, terrain advantages, that was ALL in the GCN version... /sarcasm.


    			  I beat you to it. But anyway, like TK said, this about Kyle he said he didn't want a 360. So just drop it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Moof, you obviously have no clue what you're talking about.

Wii Fit is not out.

Z&W is not a platformer.  Also, if you've ever played it, you'd know it is not aimed at 8 year olds.

Everyone who's played FE for Wii said it's not a copy, but you, who has probably never played it, says it is... hmmmm.....

Who has time to play 15 games, let alone more than 2, maybe, in a given day?

Also, if there are 8 really good games out for Wii after a year, that's not bad.  Most people don't buy more than a game a month... so 8 games is more than enough to last the majority of people who play games.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for backing me up guys, and to sum this all up, I hope you get your Wii Kyle and I hope you enjoy it when you get it


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.
My dad is gonna plan on stopping by the Wal-Mart near his work on his lunch real quick, just to see if they get it in early enough, and (hopefully) buy it, since I'll be at school.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Mino, why are you arguing that the 360 is better, when the topic at hand is clearly about the wii and the original poster has already said that he wants a wii and has no interest in the 360 at the moment? Everyone has their own personal choice for consoles and it's obvious that he wants a wii. Both consoles are great and have their ups and downs.


 Did I ever say anything to the contrary?  No....


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> In exchange for those 100$, you'll be getting:
> 
> Better graphics
> 
> ...


 The Halo 3 thing is false, it turns out, but the premium package is a great value.

Halo 3 is only 60 bucks, though.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

60 bucks is a lot of money...


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino & JJ - you guys make valid points, I'm not saying you don't.  But you need to realize my points are also valid - which is exactly why 13 million of both 360s and Wiis have been sold.  Obviously, neither is superior to the other, with sales figures so similar.


 Again, a console's success is not measured in units sold.

We should look at game figures for one....


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> 60 bucks is a lot of money...


 Are you saying that 10 dollars more per game is a serious price increase?  No, it comes with the territory, the video game industry is getting bigger, and the console's abilities are growing.  Naturally the more powerful console's games require more development than the technologically inferior Wii.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll tell you in a PM.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> aggrandizing
> animosity
> complete idiotic moron


 Man do you have an impressive vocabulary, too bad you either murder the spelling of a word, misuse it, or manage to turn a possible insult back on yourself.  Stick to small talk.



> No offense but if all your going to do is bash the Wii, than go to another forum where you can worship the Xbox 360 there. If you haven't notice this is a *NINTENDO* forum.


If your argument is that he shouldn't have an opinion against the Wii because he's posting it on a Nintendo forum, then I think you might be the "complete idiotic moron".


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Third Tier, terrain advantages, that was ALL in the GCN version... /sarcasm.


 I'm gonna actually agree with him in that FE:RD is a port of the GCN, but with more of the same stuff.  What new and impressive features have been added to this entry in the series that'll keep people playing it?  Tell me if it sells a million copies, ever.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 50 bucks is a lot of money
60 bucks is a lot of money too


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just said units sold means nothing 2 minutes ago... please make up your mind.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you're admitting I'm right, or just saying that games cost a lot in general and that your comment was pointless?


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I was talking about a CONSOLE's demand.

Now I'm talking about a GAME's popularity.

Your point is...?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Console demand = console popularity.

Wow, Mino.  Really.  I don't think you're trying...

Also, do you think my PERSONAL ENJOYMENT of the game is influenced by the sales?  I don't give a rat's butt if it even sells a million, as long as Intelligent Systems keeps making 'em.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demand =/= popularity.  Demand is numerical, popularity is relative.  Take economics much?  Popularity really isn't an economics term, though.

Yeah, I'm not saying its enjoyable for you, but this isn't about your personal enjoyment.  And it's fine with me if you want to keep eating the same old concept for the next 20 iterations of Fire Emblem, seeing as I don't give a "rat's *CEN-1.0-SORD*" either.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 18, 2007)

If less than a million people will buy the game, it doesn't make sense to continue the production of them.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I'm just wondering why you continually keep going on about the 360, when Kyle has already made up his mind and knows he doesn't want one. This topic seemed to have come to a conclusion not too long ago


----------



## MGMT (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last time I checked aggrandizing was spelled like that, animosity is a feeling of of strong dislike. So I didn't use it wrong in the sentence. Also, I was just stating that it wasn't smart to bash the Wii on a Nintendo based forum and that if thats all he's going to do then he should leave.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/aggrandizing

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/animosity

What now?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In the Wii's case, it has both demand and popularity.  And, again, who cares about either when ultimately it comes down to whether or not YOU enjoy the game/console?

It's not the same concept... you haven't even played the freakin' game.  Yes, it uses PoR's engine.  So?  It adds a lot of new elements that FE fans can appreciate.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This topic hasn't been about Kyle since page 3....  Just because Kyle decided he wanted to get a Wii (he never even said he was thinking about a 360, I suggested it) doesn't mean we should all stop discussing things....


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> If less than a million people will buy the game, it doesn't make sense to continue the production of them.


 Last few FE games didn't sell a million, I think.  They're still going.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because Nintendo can't think of any new IPs.

And if it didn't sell a million, they aren't making enough.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, so they're making FE games, titles with complicated and intricate storylines/themes, because they can't think of one new IP?  Really now.

As in... limited production?  Probably.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it all comes down to enjoyment, why are you even bothering to argue other things?  I'll go back to what I've said.  I don't think the Wii experience can compete with the XBox 360 experience with XBox Live.  Better titles for what I like (MULTIPLAYER and SHOOTING), better graphics, SOLID CONTROL (Wii feels way too gimmicky for me, I yearn for a good old button while playing it, which is why I'll use a controller for Brawl), far better online experience, and many many more hours of enjoyment per game.

As for RD, if all that is new is some new classes and terrain advantages (wasn't that always in FE?), no thanks.  The gameplay is also too monotonous for me to play it at home on the TV, which is why I loved Fire Emblem on the GBA (remember, I got you into it?).


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See bolded.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's easy to take an already established IP and create a spin of it with a new storyline.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

> Why? To convince people to check out games they have no idea about. People think it's cool to bash FE because of the sub-par graphics... yet they've never played it. For some reason people enjoy bashing games they've never played. Take JJ, for instance. He said he disliked point and clicks, and yet he likes Zack and Wiki a lot now that he's played it.


People think it's cool to bash games they've never played, eh... like who?  Who are you talking to here by vouching for your personal enjoyment in this game?  And I don't really see how I'm supposed to care about JJ's personal experience.



> No, terrain advantage wasn't always in FE. Too monotonous? Oh, well, it definitely makes you think. I can see why FE is shunned ... because it actually makes you think, unlike mindless shooters like Halo 3 or whatever. Sure, there's "strategy" involved, but it just doesn't compare to Radiant Dawn's strategic elements. Also, yeah, I know you got me into it... your point being...?


So now FE makes you think, and shooters are mindless.  Ever play BioShock?  Oh, that's right you haven't, nor anything like it.  I will agree there is a large degree of strategy involved in FE games, seeing as that is about all the game is, a giant game of complex chess (did I mention how much I love Advance Wars?  At least it's stayed portable).  But, there is a ton of strategy involved in Halo and all multiplayer games, and in this I get to interact with real people in a fast-paced environment with real-time action.  It is completely different strategy, but still strategy, and I'll admit that Halo is probably the most "mindless" (your word) of popular multiplayer shooters, but play GRAW, or one of my favorites, Splinter Cell: CE, which required strategy, or you're liable to get shot, or get your neck snapped.  This strategy is far more entertaining to me, not to mention realistic.

Maybe that's what I want from games, realism.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, Bulerias, we make a lot of text.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Damn, Bulerias, we make a lot of text.


 Well, it's what we do best. <3


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay, everyone, just shut up.

Get this straight.

Half of us are Nintendo Fans

Half of us are Microsoft Fans

There is NO way this thread will come to a happy result, so just drop this.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone, just shut up.
> 
> Get this straight.
> 
> ...


There is no happiness to be found in the trenches of message boards, only opinionated jerks and spelling errors.

Edit - D:


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ayup. Internets is for pissing people off. : D


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> > Why? To convince people to check out games they have no idea about. People think it's cool to bash FE because of the sub-par graphics... yet they've never played it. For some reason people enjoy bashing games they've never played. Take JJ, for instance. He said he disliked point and clicks, and yet he likes Zack and Wiki a lot now that he's played it.
> 
> 
> People think it's cool to bash games they've never played, eh... like who?  Who are you talking to here by vouching for your personal enjoyment in this game?  And I don't really see how I'm supposed to care about JJ's personal experience.
> ...


 Oh, TBT's not the only place where I vouch for my own personal enjoyment of FE.  Trust me, I talk about it at... many other places.

I said mindless shooters LIKE Halo 3.  Bioshock is not even remotely similar to Halo 3.  Also, you mention a fast-paced environment in Halo 3.  Maybe that's why you dislike FE... it's anything but fast paced.  You need to sit down, take your time... think about it.  In Halo 3-esque games, everything is done as you go... i.e., really quickly.

Realism?  Admittedly, you're not getting it from FE.  I mean... do people go turn-by-turn in real life?  I play a lot of games, and to be honest, I like realistic AND unrealistic games.  Also, I admit I've never played either GRAW or Splinter Cell: CE, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

> Oh, TBT's not the only place where I vouch for my own personal enjoyment of FE. Trust me, I talk about it at... many other places.


I'm supposed to just believe that... OK.



> I said mindless shooters LIKE Halo 3. Bioshock is not even remotely similar to Halo 3. Also, you mention a fast-paced environment in Halo 3. Maybe that's why you dislike FE... it's anything but fast paced. You need to sit down, take your time... think about it. In Halo 3-esque games, everything is done as you go... i.e., really quickly.


No you didn't say mindless shooters like Halo 3, you said mindless shooters.  And yes it is similar.  You have guns, you kill things to progress (in campaign that is).  And thanks, I know how FE works, remember I introduced it to you (hur hur).  But I prefer slower paced games for things like handhelds, as when I'm playing them I usually don't have something better to be doing.



> Realism? Admittedly, you're not getting it from FE. I mean... do people go turn-by-turn in real life? I play a lot of games, and to be honest, I like realistic AND unrealistic games. Also, I admit I've never played either GRAW or Splinter Cell: CE, so I'll take your word for it.


I've never played GRAW either, and if you're going to get a SC game, get the newest one, Double Agent.  But how many good realistic games are on the Wii?  TP has fantasy elements, but since it is fairly realistic I'll let you have that one anyways.

I remember the days I would spend hanging upside down while watching someone run around looking for me, then I drop on their heads.  Hee hee.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Fab, you said it... those are the games that YOU prefer.  Not a lot of people - well, the 13 million who bought Wiis, I guess.  But the 13 million who bought 360s do... that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Fab, you said it... those are the games that YOU prefer.  Not a lot of people - well, the 13 million who bought Wiis, I guess.  But the 13 million who bought 360s do... that's all that needs to be said.


 The types of gameplay aren't mutually exclusive to each platform.

I think it's funny no one has even mentioned the PS3 in this thread.  We can all agree that the PS3 fails.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Fab, you said it... those are the games that YOU prefer.


----------



## .moof (Nov 19, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Edited by DarthGohan3"      




But truthfully, PS3 has had a bad start. Now it's cheaper, with a very good amount of good games coming out.

The 13 million people who bought Wiis are mostly people who don't know a thing about games and just want to use Wii as a way to lose weight. 

Face it people:

XBOX 360 and PS3 - primary audience are hardcore gamers that Nintendo has lost if those hardcore gamers aren't total Nintendo obsessed fanboys.

Wii - primary audience are non-gamers. Are any of you on this forum non-gamers? Probably not.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

I do not see how the Wii's primary audience is non-gamers.  In fact, as of late, a TON more "hardcore" gamer games have been coming out, like it or not.


----------



## .moof (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I do not see how the Wii's primary audience is non-gamers. In fact, as of late, a TON more "hardcore" gamer games have been coming out, like it or not.


Name some please.


And actually I would like it, I own almost every Nintendo system. The Wii has simply dissapointed me.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh boy... you really want me to make a list?

NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams
Medal of Honor 2: Heroes
Super Mario Galaxy
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Guitar Hero III
Dance Dance Revolution: Hottest Party
Soulcalibur Legends
Zack & Wiki
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles

All from the top of my head... bound to be more.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

Woah, can't believe I forgot the best third party game coming in early 2008 - No More Heroes.  Kyle, you like GTA?  This will be like the best game ever for you.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, more games.

Trauma Center: New Blood
Nitrobike (early 08 I think)

so there you go...  most of these games are third party.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Galaxy, Guitar Hero III, and Dance Dance Revolution: Hottest Party aren't really that hardcore... (BTW, GHIII shouldn't count because it came out for other systems also)

Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles isn't really a real RE game, its a light gunish game, its not as hardcore...


----------



## Micah (Nov 19, 2007)

Galaxy is hardcore.  <_< 

It's a new Mario platformer. Don't get confused behind the "kiddy" art style.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mario Galaxy, not hardcore?  OK, did you get all 120 stars?  The difficulty is NOT for casuals in any way, shape, or form.  Guitar Hero III shouldn't be counted?  Then why did JJ/Mino count all those multiplatform 360 games?

Also, Umbrella Chronicles is also pretty dang difficult from what I've heard.  Sure, not the standard RE game, but... is anything on Wii standard?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, lets say galaxy is hardcore.

Also, I don't care what JJ or Mino counted, this is what I'm counting now.  I almost never count multiplatform games, unless there is a significant difference in the versions.


----------



## .moof (Nov 19, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is worse than the other ones, if you've actually played it.

The storyline is really bad, and there's no new features, like there were in the last 2.
It doesn't even make the controls innovative or anything.

Guitar Hero III isn't just out for the Wii.
Zack and Wiki is... you know.
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles is boring. It's simply shooting zombies. It's not exactly RE5, is it?

And Zeldafreak has already said mostly everything I think. Even though Super Mario Galaxy is slightly hardcore.  :yes: 

Also, most of those aren't out yet.

The XBOX 360 list has a list of good games three times bigger and they're all out, not to mention many more coming out (Fable 2, anyone?)


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Radiant Dawn is the freaking DEFINITIVE FIRE EMBLEM GAME, and yes, I have already sunk 20 hours into it.  And you?  Do you even own it? ;_;

So?  As I said, JJ and Mino were naming off multiplatform titles.
Zack and Wiki is one of the best games of this generation.  PLAY GAMES BEFORE YOU BASH THEM.
Played Umbrella Chronicles?  Think not.  I haven't either, but I don't bash games before I play them.

I could just as easily bash games like Bioshock.  "OH, ITS JUST ANOTHER FPS", and it would be one of the dumbest things to say.  It's equally stupid to call Zack and Wiki a kiddy game.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So? As I said, JJ and Mino were naming off multiplatform titles.





> I don't care what JJ or Mino counted


----------



## JJH (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Notice that I was never talking to YOU personally, I was talking to everyone in this thread.  You might not count off multiplatform games (I don't either in fact), but they did.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 19, 2007)

"Zack and Wiki is... you know." - .moof


There you go bashing Zack and Wiki again, and apparently you don't know judging by how you stated it was a platformer earlier. Play games before you bash them.


----------

